# Tiling to plywood



## StevenBowen (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a job coming up tiling a small kitchen and the counter tops. The counter tops are solid plywood the floor is particle board advantech or similar. 

I would usually lay backer board but if there is another way that would allow for minimal thickness I would like to try it.

I've seen this video and wonder if just a role of paper and floor adhesive would work. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVs3akVyMVs

Also this but may need to be ordered and expensive.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_7ZoaIWRKE

Could I tile straight to plywood for the counter tops?

What do you think I should do to prepare the floor?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Hire a tile setter.


----------



## StevenBowen (Jan 3, 2017)

avenge said:


> Hire a tile setter.


 Ha , what a joke. 

Thanks


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

StevenBowen said:


> Ha , what a joke.
> 
> Thanks


Get the ditra. It's not too expensive. Here a roll of 50 sq.ft. i think is $110 or so.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

StevenBowen said:


> Ha , what a joke.
> 
> Thanks


I wasn't joking.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

To save some time when tileing to plywood i like to use pre-mixed mastic, you could try the peel and stick tiles.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

StevenBowen said:


> I have a job coming up tiling a small kitchen and the counter tops. The counter tops are solid plywood the floor is particle board advantech or similar.
> 
> I would usually lay backer board but if there is another way that would allow for minimal thickness I would like to try it.
> 
> ...


Schluter Ditra is 1/8" backer is 1/4" you aren't saving much space, but I agree it's the best option. It's actually easier to install as you don't have to carry backer board to the project area and there is no screwing the boards. Since you already install backer board using thinset, that is the only thing you have to do with Ditra.

Tavy is a great guy and has made some great tiling products. I have yet to use Tavy Skin yet, but I am sure it's a rock solid product. So I really couldn't recommend using it or give you any tips on installing.

You can tile straight to plywood, but NOT ON A COUNTER. Plywood expands and contracts too easily and on a countertop it will be exposed to too much moisture.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

sunkist said:


> To save some time when tileing to plywood i like to use pre-mixed mastic, you could try the peel and stick tiles.


Seriously, you're recommending using mastic or peel & stick on a counter top?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

sunkist said:


> To save some time when tileing to plywood i like to use pre-mixed mastic, you could try the peel and stick tiles.




That's a great way to keep costs down. I typically drystack the tiles too. No ground makes it easier to clean up.


----------



## StevenBowen (Jan 3, 2017)

I appreciate the advice and will be sure to do it right! Thanks

Avenge, If your suggesting for me to hire a tile setter instead of bettering my knowledge and experience I consider it A JOKE! Nice try though.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

StevenBowen said:


> I appreciate the advice and will be sure to do it right! Thanks
> 
> Avenge, If your suggesting for me to hire a tile setter instead of bettering my knowledge and experience I consider it A JOKE! Nice try though.


What he is suggesting is that if you are planning to do this for a client you should hire a professional setter that has experience with this situation. Setting on plywood isn't something to experiment with on a clients home.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

StevenBowen said:


> I appreciate the advice and will be sure to do it right! Thanks
> 
> Avenge, If your suggesting for me to hire a tile setter instead of bettering my knowledge and experience I consider it A JOKE! Nice try though.


The entirety of your post was a joke, several clues that you're less than knowledgeable concerning setting tile.

You said you "usually lay backer board" do you know what the purpose of backer board is?

You posted Youtube links, pretty sure that's the last place to be seeking professional knowledge.

Your last 2 questions prompted me to suggest hiring a tile setter:

"Can I tile straight to plywood for the counter tops"
"What do you think I should do to prepare the floor"

Nothing wrong with gaining knowledge but it seems to me you don't have the basic knowledge to be experimenting on a clients home.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

avenge said:


> Seriously, you're recommending using mastic or peel & stick on a counter top?


:jester::jester::jester:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

avenge said:


> Seriously, you're recommending using mastic or peel & stick on a counter top?


I see you're a stranger to sarcasm.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Greenskin
http://www.contractorsdirect.com/greenskin-crack-suppression-isolation-membrane


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I see you're a stranger to sarcasm.


Dry very dry english humor, along with smart ass comments :whistling


----------



## StevenBowen (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm sorry for getting short with you avenged, Sometimes assuming has a way of making....well you know the saying. I should have been more respectful regardless of anything you said.

I tried to make my post as simple as possible and straight to the point. I appreciate the input and do not want to waste anyone's time. You took it how you read it and hell maybe everyone did, That's fine

Backer board does not shrink or expand, at least not the way wood does. It supplies A sturdy still base for tile to adhere to. This is most likely going to be my option, It's all i've ever used on tile jobs, durock or hardi backer.

I'v always heard never to tile to plywood. I ask to see if there was a way or a product to not raise the floor up so high. This is a personal preference on my part to examine the options ask some folks who may or may not be pro's themselves and make my decision. I would never do something I wasn't 100% sure of to a customer's house. How long do you think I would stay in business if I did these so called "experiments" on a job. Do you think I would ask anything on A forum if I was do an experiment? And plus If I do mess up something and have to come back and fix it. Id rather it have been avoided in the first place. As Craftsmen we must do our best and stand by our work. 

My Brother did one of these experiments on a counter top at home with liquid nail and grout caulk. Seemed like it did pretty good but time is the true test and I don't live there anymore. But it was an affordable option for us to have a better more durable countertop.

There is good and bad information on youtube. You can always learn more if your willing. 

I appreciate your professionalism TNT Thank you.

Now I got 2 questions for ya avenged....




Could I tile straight to plywood for the countertops?

What do you think I should do to prepare the floor?

Ha Ha just picken,

Thanks everyone


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd redgard and tile right over it. It'll be waterproof and you'll get good crack protection properties. Burn in a primer coat with a watered down version, then let it fly full strength.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I see you're a stranger to sarcasm.


Seems to me it's rather hard to discern the difference between sarcasm and seriousness with some of the posts around here. All you have to do is visit the Wall of Shame thread where there's plenty of ....Seriously?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

avenge said:


> Seems to me it's rather hard to discern the difference between sarcasm and seriousness with some of the posts around here. All you have to do is visit the Wall of Shame thread where there's plenty of ....Seriously?


You would have to lack basic construction knowledge to have taken his comment seriously.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> You would have to lack basic construction knowledge to have taken his comment seriously.


Ya what do I know I guess I should have taken "Can I tile straight to plywood for the counter tops" as sarcasm.


----------

